# Cape Cod Question



## riverdees05 (Apr 15, 2012)

We are staying in Brewster, MA starting on Friday, April 20, 2012 and starting to plan out our activities.

We want to do the trip to Martha's Vineyard (with a car), Nantucket (without a car) and the Whale Watch with Dolphin Fleet.  We are thinking that we should space these out every other day, so we would do one of these on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday.  At this time of the year would it be OK to go to go to Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard on Sunday and not be crowded?


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Apr 18, 2012)

I would think that Nantucket on Sunday without a car wouldn't be a problem.

We once used the Martha's Vineyard ferry with a motorcycle on a Saturday in July with no reservation. 

I would call the ferry line in Wood's Hole and ask them. You could make a reservation.


----------



## Denise (Apr 19, 2012)

From Brewster we used the high speed ferry from Hyannis (www.hylinecruises.com). Very impressed with the whaling museum in Nantucket. It was a beautiful ride over and we plan to return for another visit next time we are in Cape Cod.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 20, 2012)

Denise said:


> From Brewster we used the high speed ferry from Hyannis (www.hylinecruises.com). Very impressed with the whaling museum in Nantucket. It was a beautiful ride over and we plan to return for another visit next time we are in Cape Cod.



Thanks for the link Denise.  We will be at the Cove in Yarmouth the week of 5/6 and are planinng on Nantucket for a day.  Aside from the Whaling Museum, any other must do's or don't bother's you can share?

We love southern NE, have been there a number of times, and I lived outside of Newport for a few years back in the 80's.  As of now we do have Newport on our list, and one of our favorite places for lobster and chowders is The Barnacle in Marblehead.

I am also wondering if a day over on the Vineyard is worth the trip?  Anyone with thoughts on this is welcome too.  Also interested in some other off-the-beaten-path tips right on the cape. (We have done the obvious P-Town/whale-watch stuff.)  Anybody have a gem or two to share?

Joe


----------



## jaym (Apr 20, 2012)

singlemalt_18 said:


> We will be at the Cove in Yarmouth the week of 5/6 and are planinng on Nantucket for a day.  Aside from the Whaling Museum, any other must do's or don't bother's you can share?
> ....wondering if a day over on the Vineyard is worth the trip?
> 
> Anyone with thoughts on this is welcome too.  Also interested in some other off-the-beaten-path tips right on the cape.
> ...




Joe-
 I live in MA and during my lifetime have visited Cape Cod frequently. In fact, my wife and I just spent last weekend at a B&B in Chatham, MA. 
We lucked out as the weather was beautiful for mid-April. Although, to say the least, weather is often unpredictable in Spring around these parts....
I included a link to a nice "off-the-beaten-path" location, Heritage Museums and Gardens, and there are other great places in Sandwich as well, Glass Museum, Green Briar Jam Kitchen.....

It sounds like you are traveling quite a bit, Newport, RI, possibly Marblehead, MA and may enjoy the drive and time spent getting out to those destinations.  
However, IMHO, I wouldn't venture to the Islands in early May for just a day. It's a trek to visit for a single day, especially Nantucket, and I would only make that trip if spending a weekend or more there. And, as I mentioned, the weather is another factor to consider. You may get a summerlike day but if it's cool, rainy, etc., that could alter your plans and enjoyment over there.
Seems too much commuting back and forth via ferry (I know some are high speed...) especially when you consider all the other car trips you are making....

Do you enjoy long walks or leisurely biking?
You can acess the Cape Cod Rail Trail at many points (get maps), Nickerson State Park in Brewster, Orleans center, etc.
NSP also has kayak rentals, which can be fun if you like the outdoors and physical activity.
There's a lot to do on the Cape itself, many options to stroll around, great shops, restaurants in places such as Hyannis, Falmouth, Chatham, Dennis. 
Hope you enjoy your visit!

J-


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 20, 2012)

jaym said:


> I wouldn't venture to the Islands in early May for just a day. It's a trek to visit for a single day, especially Nantucket, and I would only make that trip if spending a weekend or more there. And, as I mentioned, the weather is another factor to consider. You may get a summerlike day but if it's cool, rainy, etc., that could alter your plans and enjoyment over there.
> Seems too much commuting back and forth via ferry (I know some are high speed...) especially when you consider all the other car trips you are making....



Jay - Thanks for the perspective... Our interest in going to Nantucket is mostly because we've never been there yet, and the ferry trip seems only about an hour.  The weather issue is certainly something to consider though; we don't mind a long day or drive, but cold ocean wind and rain can suck the fun out of anything.

The Marblehead visit isn't in stone either, its just one of the places where we have many great memories and need only 1/2 a reason to go.  Your other suggestions will be put into our hit list.  Again thanks!


----------



## Denise (Apr 21, 2012)

Joe: We got a late start heading over to Nantucket (waiting for the lobster sale in the Brewster Green parking lot) so our time was limited.
We spent most of our time in the whaling museum, it was that interesting to us....I think we saw it all and we would still go back.
We had lunch in a bar on the way back to the ferry, walked around the ferry area of town and headed back.
It was a sunny day, nice for early October with a jacket.  Even with the limited time we went because I have always wanted to see Nantucket and it was well worth the trip, for me.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (May 18, 2012)

Here’s an update from our trip to the Cape last week - *Thanks to Jay and Denise for some great suggestions.*

Out stay at the Cove at Yarmouth was very enjoyable; we had an upstairs, 1 BR townhouse unit with a water view. (Water view at the Cove is NOT the ocean, but rather an inland pond, but nice all the same.)  The units are modest in size, very clean, and nicely updated.  The efficiency kitchens are fine for simple things like breakfast and warming leftovers from a restaurant.  Apparently NO units have full kitchens due to a local ordinance that prohibits cooking of ANY food on this type of property.  The really big asset for this property is the indoor pool; it is a full 75 feet in length and perfect fore lap swimming.  The locker rooms have sauna and steam too.

The really smart and convenient thing they do for TS owners is the towel exchange.  No servicing of the room is provided but you are free to exchange linens and towels as often as you like, or pick up tissues, toilet paper supplies if needed.  We don’t know why more places don’t take this common sense approach.

Jay’s suggestion about the *Heritage Museum & Gardens* should be on anyone’s list who will be on the Cape this summer.  The temporary exhibit which just opened last week and will be there thru Labor Day, is a Norman Rockwell collection on loan from the NR Museum in Stockbridge MA.  It is a fascinating window into his work and the meticulous process he used… DON”T MISS THIS !

Denise is also right on with the *Whaling Museum in Nantucket*. They are getting ready to open a new section soon so it will have even more to offer.  Hy-Line out of Hyannis can get you there in an hour and the parking is easy, but you will want to get tickets for passage in advance of your travel day as the crowds grow in season and the popular departure times will get filled quickly.

For dinner, although we like a good pizza or Thai take out, we try to find those places that locals frequent and enjoy.  I did some homework on TripAdvisor and Zagat prior to the trip which got us pointed in the right direction, and yielded a few fantastic places for adult/finer dining options that were absolutely first rate adventures.

The Cape Sea Grill (Harwich) – http://capeseagrille.com/home/

The Naked Oyster (Hyannis) – http://www.nakedoyster.com/

The Red Pheasant (Dennis) – http://redpheasantinn.com/

All three are high end dining with creative offerings using local ingredients, and service focused on the details.  They also retain a casual and relaxed atmosphere.  (Capa Sea Grill may be the most formal, but you are not out-of-place if in nice jeans and top or dressy shorts in summer.)

Entrée prices will average between $23 - $34, with appetizers from $7 and up.  Raw Bar and Loster are obviously at Market.

There is plenty to do on the Cape this year!


----------

